# Cryptocoryne resources



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought I would post up some of the worthwhile Cryptocoryne resources that are available via the Internet. If you know of others, please post here.

The is *no better website* on Cryptocorynes than Jan Bastmeijer's Crypts Pages. By now, Jan is probably the foremost authority on Cryptocorynes in the world. Please visit his site often to learn about the various species, news, and other events.

Also, get your dose of advanced cryptology by subscribing to the Crypts Mailing List. It is a mailing list put together by Richard Sexton back in 1996. Some of the world's best cryptocoryne growers are subscribers. So go ahead and subscribe to it and contribute. Bear in mind that the list sometimes goes into lulls (probably because everyone is busy taking pictures of flowering crypts).


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

How about any other online resources for learning about crypts? Jan's website is great, but for the beginner its a little tough. Any ideas?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The Cryptocoryne web address has changed.. Change your bookmarks.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think www.tropica.com offers some good, sound information on some of the more common cryptocoryne species found in aquariums.

Carlos


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Kevin,

That's what this forum is for. :wink: 

PS I like RUSH too.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes but I like to waste away my free time reading about stuff, and figured somebody might know another good website.  

So are you going to go see them (RUSH) soon? For the 30th anniversary tour?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's a link:

http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallery/gallary/gallary_cry.html
All it needs is someone to translate it 

And a link from the Krib:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/crypts.html

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

There's babelfish for translation. It's a literal translation, but isn't that hard to figure out.


----------

